# Hitting PAUSE while making jerky



## zdenise (Apr 13, 2017)

After 6 hours in an old DAK dehydrator at 145 degrees, I had to leave. It wasn't done yet so I put it in the refrigerator - racks and all.

Has anybody "restarted" making jerky like this? Was thinking maybe a couple more hours. It seems to be OK logically but I'm shipping it to my son and certainly don't want to make him sick! Or me for that matter!

Any thoughts?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 14, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!

How was the jerky prepared?   Did you use any curing agents in the prep?

If so, you should be ok to start back up.  It's not a good practice to repeat, but all should be ok.


----------



## zdenise (Apr 14, 2017)

​Yes I used Morton Tender Quick, marinaded for 36 hours so all should be good. Thanks


----------



## dward51 (Apr 14, 2017)

I would think considering the average jerky thickness (actually thin-ness is a better description), that 6 hours at 145* and the meat would have been pasturized even without the cure.  So you are basically wanting to continue to dry it out a little more to a finished texture.   Should be safe, but the finished texture may suffer a little.  But not being "prefect" sure beats tossing the batch out.


----------



## zdenise (Apr 14, 2017)

One hour more - Turned out good. A couple pieces were a little crispy - so I ate 'em. :) Only problem was that I forgot if the sticker on 2 racks meant teriyaki or hot ... wasn't hard to figure out. Will vacuum pack and send it off to SC

Thanks for the help everybody!


----------

